

Show HN: Shinekits - shoeshine kits and stuff for guys - jamesgagan
http://shinekits.com?r=hn

======
jamesgagan
This one is a bit different, I admit. I'm a web developer and this is my first
venture into ecommerce. It's actually been a lot of fun working with my
partner to develop and sell a physical product. We found a local woodcrafter
to make our shine boxes and we're even making our own shoe shine cloths. We're
using the Shopify platform - so far quite happy with it. Any feedback is
really appreciated.

------
detcader
Because women don't need pocketknives or wear anything but heels...

~~~
jamesgagan
Well, my wife polishes her heeled shoes as well and someday we'd like to
market to women. But our target market right now is men. More opportunity for
someone (yourself?) to open a competing store for women (or unisex), right?

